# My greeting



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucky lucky mummy!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm confused Donna, what is it?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm confused Donna, what is it?? X


If you click on it is should play a video


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm confused Donna, what is it?? X


Oh Tracey.. It's a video! Lol!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe I can see how confusing that would be if the video doesn't play! It looks like two blurry yellow dogs!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Does everyone who comes into your house get that greeting coz if so I'm on the way round  
Bet you can't wait til home time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh!!! I thought it was a picture and I just couldn't work out what it was!
I'll check it out! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw lovely!! I didn't realise I had to click either....it's been a long week


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It won't play


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It won't play


does this work?

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/D...edia/VID_20131122_131823_zps0477b159.mp4.html


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sadly, no - ill have to try it on my laptop...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm confused Donna, what is it?? X


I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw shame.. It worked on my iPad. So hit and miss sometimes!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw shame.. It worked on my iPad. So hit and miss sometimes!


Your right, some work, some don't. I'll try again x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It worked for me but at first I thought it was something that was broken ha! I was like what is this? Then I read further and saw it was a video. Too cute what happy poo's I bet that made your day


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhhh I'm missing out! 
But I am able to see a slide show of ALL your photos, 
Love jake and willow x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ohhhhh I'm missing out!
> But I am able to see a slide show of ALL your photos,
> Love jake and willow x


And some more videos


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ohhhhh I'm missing out!
> But I am able to see a slide show of ALL your photos,
> Love jake and willow x


Good this I don't put any of the dirty ones on there


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Good this I don't put any of the dirty ones on there


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Good this I don't put any of the dirty ones on there


So you do have dirty ones?!?!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Finally a video that worked for me!  Don't post the dirty ones Donna, we have plenty of mud here already!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> So you do have dirty ones?!?!!


 hehe!! Dirty puppy paws I think she meant ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> hehe!! Dirty puppy paws I think she meant ha!


Exactly dirty puppy pictures. You people are terrible


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Exactly dirty puppy pictures. You people are terrible


Some people on here have dirty minds ha!hno:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It always seems to get dirty on a Friday, lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> It always seems to get dirty on a Friday, lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Maybe it's the wine ha!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, most likely...hahahaha! I love the time difference Renee, when I wake at silly o'clock in the morning your nearly always here to chat to!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Lol, most likely...hahahaha! I love the time difference Renee, when I wake at silly o'clock in the morning your nearly always here to chat to!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


ha!! Too funny  Not sure what kind of time difference Canada and the Uk has?? It's only 11pm right now so you should be in bed ha!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just noticed now Molly and Jasper are only a few months apart I read a post where you said he was very snugly! Molly is only snugly when she is tired and she knows she is going to bed If we have visitors they always pick her up but she fights cause she gets way too excited! He must be more mellow. He seems like a very sweet poo I love him!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He is very mellow with an occasional crazy streak, lol! It was 2.30 in the morning! I get a lot of pain that wakes me up so chatting with you is a great distraction 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------

